# Tim



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

"A terrific sports dog enters his retirement<O></O>
After 11 years, a great fighter has ended his last trial. During his career he took part in 66 trials and last June he showed his young colleagues what he could do. At the IRO trial of the Swiss Military Force, he put his rivals from Austria, Italy and Germany in the shadows. Tim finished his trial with 287 points, and got 287 points, showing his younger colleagues what he is still to master.<O></O>
<O></O>
He was 4 times vice world master in the “Trummerarbeit” of IRO. He was Swiss master in Mondioring and also gained 4<SUP>th</SUP> place in World Mondioring.<O></O>
<O></O>
His most impressive successes were most certainly in his work for the REDOG and the IRO"
<O></O>
The writer, whom I know personally, and who is a sworn GSD handler, says in his laudatio on Tim that he is the best Mali he ever met. With his friendly character, his especial “charisma” and his personality, I would say he is one of the best dogs in the world, not just because of his trialling success but because of his temperament and charisma.

I guess this underlines what I have already said about GSD and Malnois handlers. 

We applaud success whatever the breed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Absolutely! Especially to old dogs that still do well. :grin: :wink:


----------

